# Believing something doesn't really mean it is true



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought this was a funny video. Here is a guy that fully believes that his martial art works. REALLY believes. Then, there is reality, and a 5000 dollar loss. OUCH ! ! ! !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEDaCIDvj6I&feature=feedf


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff,
THIS guy is a true martial artist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1-xQA_ufE


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I fear his techniques.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol, that's just, wow...for both videos.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking that first guy forgot to bring his chi to the fight. #-o
Sad when someone can believe so much in their own bs.........Well.....not in this case! :lol: :lol: 
When I was involved with the martial arts (70s) there were a gajillion paper tigers with black belts that had never been in a real fight much less the ring.....but they sure looked puuuurdy!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

The last comment posted on the video calling it the "air guitar" of martial arts was pretty funny.


----------



## Alan R. Wyatt (Dec 28, 2008)

Barry Connell said:


> Jeff,
> THIS guy is a true martial artist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1-xQA_ufE


Barney Fifes grandson!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know anyone that could survive a ninjer choppin'. 

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Only about 35 secs into the video .. LOL!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6oiADjOdFg


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BY8d3Aip9Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Its like the Fred Ettish Fetal Fighting Systems.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

I think that old dude learned his style 50 years ago, taught his system for 50 years, and never actual was in real fight, he honestly believed a lie his entire life, the delusion that he could fight and teach fighting. i wonder how many of his students got the shit beat out of them and were too scared to come back for a refund.

I'd pay money to see old Master Wrong VS the Hillbilly Ninja. =D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Valente said:


> I think that old dude learned his style 50 years ago, taught his system for 50 years, and never actual was in real fight, he honestly believed a lie his entire life, . =D>


I can easily relate that to dog training, specifically in the PSD detection arena. You have a bunch of folks that have never truly tested their dogs. They believe their dogs can find anything including the fart in a dust storm. Put them in a situation where they don't know IF, how many, or the location of any targets and they are as lost as last years Easter egg. 

DFrost


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

David Frost said:


> the fart in a dust storm.





David Frost said:


> as lost as last years Easter egg.


Always enjoy your expressions, David.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I can easily relate that to dog training, specifically in the PSD detection arena. You have a bunch of folks that have never truly tested their dogs. They believe their dogs can find anything including the fart in a dust storm. Put them in a situation where they don't know IF, how many, or the location of any targets and they are as lost as last years Easter egg.
> 
> DFrost


I got a guy in my area that has the BEST detection dog in the country LOL....


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Was the old guy dealing (mind blows) to his students? Looks like nothing more than choreographed action scenes from a bad movie. Do people really buy into that shit?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Obviously. To make it worse, he lost 5000 dollars as well. Luckily the other guy felt bad for him and was not just out to beat his ass.


----------

